# Radial bei Disclaufrädern? Pro/ Contra



## misanthropia (28. März 2006)

zum radial eingespeichen vorderrad bei ner disc bremse...

kann das nicht beurteilen, habe noch keine Vergleichmöglichkeiten.

(wie immer steckt bei mir der finanzielle aspekt hinter aber das ist nebensache). 

theoretische vorteile/ nachteile alsauch praktische interessiere mich dann um weiter abwägen zu können


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. März 2006)

1. Warum sollte radial einspeichen billiger sein?

2. Radial kannst du das Rad auf keinen Fall einspeichen, wenn dann auf der rechten Seite, die Disc Seite muss unbedingt 3-fach gekreuzt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. März 2006)

naja also ist sicher geschmackssache..aber ich find sieht ganz gut aus...ich würd es allerdings nur auf der Nichtscheibenseite machen sonst hat das Rad so viel spiel das geht echt nicht zumal sicher der Flansch abreißen wird!!!
Auf der anderen seite kein prob...sieht gut aus und spart bissl gewicht


----------



## misanthropia (28. März 2006)

also radial zu speichen kommt billiger, da mein vorderrad derzeit radial gespeicht ist. der nabenkörber ist der selbe also könnte ich die selben speichen verwenden. wenn ich nun aber Kreuzn will, brauche ich neue Speichen, da die alten wohl zu kurz sein werden. 

sonst noch was dazu?


----------



## alien1976 (29. März 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> also radial zu speichen kommt billiger, da mein vorderrad derzeit radial gespeicht ist. der nabenkörber ist der selbe also könnte ich die selben speichen verwenden. wenn ich nun aber Kreuzn will, brauche ich neue Speichen, da die alten wohl zu kurz sein werden.
> 
> sonst noch was dazu?



Wenn du ne Scheibenbremse fährst  kannst du auf keine Fall nur radial einspeichen. Überleg mal:

Die Bremskraft geht von der Scheibe->Nabe->Speichen->Felge->Reifen->Boden-> Dann wiederzurück Boden->Reifen-> Felge->Speichen->Nabe->Und zum Schluus auf die Achse die ja mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist.

Wenn du nun nur Radial einspeichst könne die Speichen niemals so viel Drehmoent übertragen.

Also ich rate dir dringlichst davon ab. 
Schlimmste was passieren könnte ist das die Speichen das Drehmoent nicht aushalten und reisen.


----------



## Coffee (29. März 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> also radial zu speichen kommt billiger, da mein vorderrad derzeit radial gespeicht ist. der nabenkörber ist der selbe also könnte ich die selben speichen verwenden. wenn ich nun aber Kreuzn will, brauche ich neue Speichen, da die alten wohl zu kurz sein werden.
> 
> sonst noch was dazu?



deine gesundheit und sicherheit sollten dir ein satz neue speichen schon wert sein. nciht nur das völlig irrsinnig ist ein disc laufrad radial einzuspeichen, noch dazu gehst du beim wiederverwenden deiner bisherigen, gefahrenen speichen das risiko ein das du schneller mehrere speichenbrüche haben wirst.

eine speiche wird beim einspeichen auf zug gebracht, beim ausspeichen würdest du sie entspannen udn anschließend wieder erneut auf zug bringen, na und was meinste wie toll das fürs material ist!!

also finger weg, und neue speichen kaufen, damit 3 fach einspeichen und fertig.

P.S. bei disk muss man sogar darauf achten wo die zug und druckspeiche hinkommt!!

grüße coffee


----------



## elhefe (29. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eine speiche wird beim einspeichen auf zug gebracht, beim ausspeichen würdest du sie entspannen udn anschließend wieder erneut auf zug bringen, na und was meinste wie toll das fürs material ist!!
> 
> ...
> 
> grüße coffee




Da würde ich widersprechen. Das hat auf´s Material keinerlei Einfluss, jedenfalls im elastischen Bereich.

Wie es Belastungen durch den Gebrauch aussieht, ist sicherlich ein anderes Thema. Und Speichen werden im Gebrauch grundsätzlich sowohl auf Zug als auch auf Druck belastet.

Recht gebe ich Dir hinsichtlich der Bedenken bezüglich Gesundheit, obwohl ich nachvollziehen kann, dass dem einen oder anderen ein Satz neuer Speichen zu teuer ist.

Trozdem kostet selbst ein guter Satz auch nur das dreifache der Praxisgebühr. (Vielleicht kann das ja als Argument bei evtl. Geldgebern elterlicherseits herhalten  )

Servus


----------



## snake999acid (29. März 2006)

radial einspeichen ist net so stabil wie das 3 fach gekreutzte!
radil kann aber jeder selber daheim machen  das kostet also nix, nur das zentrieren halt, wenn dus net kannst.
bei disc bzw überaupt bei trial würd ich 3 fach gekreutzt einspeichen.
radial ist einfach net so stabil!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. März 2006)

Ok. Noch ein bisschen Senf von mir.

Es ist generell kein Problem, ein Laufrad radial einzuspeichen, auch nicht bei Trial. Das Laufrad nimmt dann einfach weniger leicht Stöße auf und der Nabenflansch wird stärker belastet. Heutige Naben sind aber durch die Bank dafür geeignet. Bedenken muss man aber folgendes: Radiale Speichungen sind nur für Felgenbremsen geeignet, da gerade laufende Speichen nur Zug-aber keine Drehmomente verarbeiten können. Eine Felgenbremse bremst ganz außen und das Laufrad steht sofort. Eine Scheibenbremse bremst aber eigentlich nur die Nabe ab und die Speichen müssen per Zugbelastung die Bremskraft an den Reifen weiterleiten. Daher stimmt es auch, dass man bei Scheibenbremslaufrädern schauen muss, wo man die Druck und wo die Zugspeiche platziert. Da das gesamte Drehmoment aber von der Discseite übertragen wird, ist es durchaus möglich, die rechte Seite radial einzuspeichen, um Gewicht zu sparen oder eine bessere Optik zu erzielen. Das ist genau das Selbe, wie ein auf der Nichtantriebsseite radial gespeichtes Hinterrad, was es ja auch schon ewig gibt.

Man sollte aber immer auf die Qualität der verbauten Teile achten. Ich empfehle generell Dt Competition 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,0 Speichen und Messingnippel bei Triallaufrädern. Bei schlechten Naben mit zu großen Löchern empfielt es sich zusätzlich kleine Messingbeilagen zwischen Nabenflansch und Speichenkopf zu legen, da Spiel im Flanschloch oft zu Speichenbrüchen führt. Die Beilagen gibt es soviel ich mich erinnere zB von DT Swiss oder Sapim.

Wer also ein reines Felgenbremsenrad fährt kann theoretisch 3 mal radial fahren - vorne links und rechts, sowie hinten links.


Ende des Aufsatzes.


----------



## Fred21 (29. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Da das gesamte Drehmoment aber von der Discseite übertragen wird, ist es durchaus möglich, die rechte Seite radial einzuspeichen, um Gewicht zu sparen oder eine bessere Optik zu erzielen.



Warum wird das Drehmoment nur von der Disc-Seite übertragen? Der Nabenkörper ist doch aus einem Stück. Wenn man nur eine Seite 3-fach kreuzt und die andere radial einspeicht, kann das halten, aber i.m.o. ist es eigentlich egal welche Seite. Man halbiert aber so die Anzahl der Speichen die zur Übertragung des Drehmoments genutzt werden können. Außerdem werden die Speichen im Rad dann ja asymetrisch belastet,d.h. die Felge müsste sich beim Bremsen nach rechts oder links verschieben. Meiner Meinung nach macht Radialeinspeichung nur bei felgengebremsten Vorderrädern Sinn, und wenn dann nur auf beiden Seiten.

Fred21


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. März 2006)

Fred21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird das Drehmoment nur von der Disc-Seite übertragen? Der Nabenkörper ist doch aus einem Stück. Wenn man nur eine Seite 3-fach kreuzt und die andere radial einspeicht, kann das halten, aber i.m.o. ist es eigentlich egal welche Seite. Man halbiert aber so die Anzahl der Speichen die zur Übertragung des Drehmoments genutzt werden können. Außerdem werden die Speichen im Rad dann ja asymetrisch belastet,d.h. die Felge müsste sich beim Bremsen nach rechts oder links verschieben. Meiner Meinung nach macht Radialeinspeichung nur bei felgengebremsten Vorderrädern Sinn, und wenn dann nur auf beiden Seiten.
> 
> Fred21




Es ist schon lange am Hinterrad gebräuchlich, nur die Antriebsseite zu kreuzen. Das wird uA auch bei vielen Systemlaufrädern im CC gemacht, obwohl ja die gesamte Antriebsenergie über die Speichen übertragen wird. Und ein starker Antritt mit kleiner Übersetzung zerrt ganz schön an den Speichen. Empfehlen würd ich eine Radialspeichung bei Disc generell nie, aber wenn jemand es unbedingt will, kann er es auf der Nicht-Disc-Seite schon machen. (Im Downhill natürlich nicht, aber bei Trial geht es grad noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (29. März 2006)

Fred21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn man nur eine Seite 3-fach kreuzt und die andere radial einspeicht, kann das halten, aber i.m.o. ist es eigentlich egal welche Seite.
> ...
> Fred21




Zum einen richtig, aber die Seite ist nicht egal. Eine genaue Antwort bleibe ich mal schuldig. Sorry.


----------



## misanthropia (29. März 2006)

jo ich bin euch erstmal dankbar für die vielseitigen antworten....
also ihr und ich selbst habe mich mal selber davon überzeugt, dass geringe Arbeitskosten nicht immer das wichitgste sind... so sehr ich auch krampfhaft versuchen wollte beim ersten versuch so wenig geld wie möglich auszugeben, ich dnke dass es einfach so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe nicht klappt. läuft dann wohl dárauf hinaus, dass ich die kack monty vorderradnabe erstmal richtig enispieche und dann dementsprechend ein jahr fahre und dann erst zur nächsten saison eine gute vorderradnabe kaufe. halten tut Monty auch nur das gewackel von diesen ver****ten konuslagern würde nerven. das nehme ich aber erstmal in kauf.

danke an alle


----------



## elhefe (29. März 2006)

Also in der Praxis scheint sich die Variante mit 3fach gekreuzt auf Scheibenseite und Radial auf der anderen trotzdem ganz gut zu bewähren.

Vielleicht kannste ja ca. die Hälfte des Geldes sparen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. März 2006)

@ coffee
also des mit druck und zug seite musste mir noch mal erklären, 
und den sinn der überlegung trialspeziefisch versteh ich auch net.
@ rest
also ich kann nur sagen das bei harten sprüngen aufs vr sich des vr bei mir schon gut verzieht.
und ich hab halbseitig radial eingespeicht bei meinem montie 221 fd.
also s nächste vr wird komplett dreifach gekreutzt.
und bei  meinem hr hat sich die felge trotz dreifach gekreutz und einmal wöchentlich nachzentrieren innerhalb von n paar monaten total verformt.
sprich felgenbremsen untauglich!
werd jetzt nochmal mit mehr speichen probieren und ne geöste felge verwenden.

also mein fazit:
ganz radial: nur bei felgenbremsen
und da nur eingeschänkt haltbar da speichen schneller locker werden
halb radial: nur bei softeren fahrern und gutem material (felgen speichen)zu empfehlen.
beidseitig gekreutzt (3fach):
wartungsärmste,stabilste und steifste variante
einzige variante die die disc hinten mitmacht.

also dann gruß sebo.


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee
> also des mit druck und zug seite musste mir noch mal erklären,
> und den sinn der überlegung trialspeziefisch versteh ich auch net.



ich hänge unten mal ein bild an mit text. dieser meinung ist im übrigen nicht nur magura, sondern ALLE dischersteller. es hat etwas mit der scheibe als rotierender körper, sprich mit der bremskraft entgegen der rotierenden richtung zu tun.

mag sein das das für trial nicht wichtig ist oder schwachsinn ist. ich sehe aber eine montage einer disc bei allen rädern erstmal als gleich an. 

grüße coffee


----------



## alien1976 (30. März 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee
> also des mit druck und zug seite musste mir noch mal erklären,
> und den sinn der überlegung trialspeziefisch versteh ich auch net.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

